# Radiator Größe ?



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

*Radiator Größe ?*

Ich habe 2 Fragen :
1.Woher weiß ich für was man welchen Radi braucht ? (Sachen die er kühlen muss im Verhätlnis zu Größe)
2.Brauch man immer AGB ? Und wofür sind die eigentlich da ?


----------



## Sh00rdy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

1. kann man wohl nicht genau sagen, da es auf die position sowie einzellne Komponenten der wakü und des sytems ankommt. Ein gr0ßer Radi hilft nix bei schwacher pumpe, da ein schneller durchfluss wegen wärmetransport gebraucht wird.

Was möchst denn kühlen?

2 AGB brauchst nur um füllstand abzulesen und das befüllen zu erleichtern .. steht im How to. Opitsch find ich persönlich, machts auch mehr her.

gibt auch pumpe und ABG in einem.

Also des How to gibt da wirklich viel her!

MfG


----------



## Star_KillA (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Du meinst den Wasserkühlungs Guide ?


----------



## Sh00rdy (25. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

genau!

Zu 1stens steht da zwar keine generellen Aussagen, aber die einzellnen Punkte wie zb. Abhänigkeit von Lüftergeschwindigkeiten, Lammellen etc. wird angeschnitten.

Da helfen dir aber die Beispielconfigs


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Rein Theortisch : 5850 e8500 + gute pumpe + 360 Radi reichts das ?


----------



## JohnMo-UT (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Ich würde sagen, dass das reicht

Was meinen die anderen?


----------



## KingPiranhas (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

280er/360er reichen, etwas mehr kann nie schaden.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Ich wollte eigentlich alles nach innen bauen , höchstens ein paar Schläuche


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*



Star_KillA schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Fragen :
> 1.Woher weiß ich für was man welchen Radi braucht ? (Sachen die er kühlen muss im Verhätlnis zu Größe)



Überleg dir einfach, wie groß ein Luftkühler für das von dir gewünschte Lautstärke/Temperaturverhältniss sein müsste. Wakü kühlt zwar einen Tick besser, als ein Top-Luftkühler gleicher Größe, aber dass kann man auch als positive Überraschung aus der Rechnung rauslassen 
Wenn du normalerweise einen 120er auf der CPU möchtest und eine Grafikkarte mit doppelt so hohem Verbrauch genauso gut&leise gekühlt werden muss, dann sollte ein 360er Radi ein guter Ansatz sein. Wenns kälter und leiser werden soll, dann lieber gleich eine 420er.
Da größere Radiatoren aber nur wenig mehr kosten, als kleinere, verbaut man in der Praxis meistens den größten, für den man Platz hat. Reserven für die Zukunft sind immer schön.


----------



## Star_KillA (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Many thx  Schönes Guides machst du hier.
Das mit dem Platz ist ja mein Problem ^^


----------



## Udel0272 (26. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Wenn du noch das Antec aus den sys-profil hast bekommt man einen Trible in die front (must halt sehen wie du die Hdd´s noch unter bekommst Vill ein stück rausziehen)


----------



## Star_KillA (27. Mai 2010)

*AW: Radiator Größe ?*

Hatte ich auch schon überlegt.
Dachte vielleicht auch daran ein 360/480 oben rein zu schrauben


----------

